# Hoover crash



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Well I went to hoover this afternoon. Caught a fish on the first cast. Big gill. Nothing else the rest of the day. :S Well just as we were talking about leaving heard a loud acceleration,and then the crash. I turned to look just in time to see a big splash. By the time we got the lines in and the anchor up and moved over to see what hit the water there was another boat and the ranger holding the motorcycle driver out of the water. Didn't look good. We stayed back thinking there was nothing else we could do but get in the way but wow, I was pretty shaken up. Been a long time since I've seen anything like that happen. The police wouldn't let us cross under the bridge to get back to the dock so we had to wait for about an hour started getting cold and dark before they would let us cross. Felt bad but had to yell up to a fireman to see if we could cross. Didn't fish the rest of the time. Honestly don't know if I want to go back to Hoover after this or fishing at all for a while after this. I go fishing to get away and relax, not today I guess.
Not sure if anyone else saw this but just wanted to vent and thought this was a place to do so. Had to get it off my mind.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It was definitely an unfortunate situation. Hopefully it didn't completely tarnish your view on Hoover, it's normally so serene.

http://www.10tv.com/content/stories...sends-motorcyclist-into-hoover-reservoir.html

WESTERVILLE, Ohio - A motorcycle driver was pronounced dead after a head-on collision with a vehicle Saturday.
Genoa Township Police said the motorcyclist was driving east on Smothers Road over Hoover Reservoir when he tried to pass a car, 10TV's Justin Moss reported.
Police said the motorcycle collided with an oncoming vehicle and the rider fell over the bridge into the water.
Rescue crews pulled the driver out of the water and he was rushed to St. Ann's Hospital where he later died, Moss reported.
A driver and a passenger in the other vehicle were both taken to Riverside Methodist Hospital with minor injuries.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Hoover is a great place!!! Accidents happen... Sorry you had to be there for that unfortunate one. There is nothing you could have done so don't feel guilty. 

Go ahead and vent buddy... Its a lot better than holding it in.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

Don't let it bother you too much it's not hoover that did it. The guy was trying to pass on a double yellow narrow bridge. What can you possibly expect to happen when you do something so dumb? I will say sorry for all involved especially the people the biker hit.


----------



## JOJOFLY (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I too was at Hoover and go home that way and had to turn around. Knew something bad happened because the bridge was lit up like a xmas tree w/emergency vehicles. Sorry about you rough day of fishing (Had a Bite), I did a little better before wind kicked up. Smallies busting minnows hard north of 2nd bridge.


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

I was wondering what happened on the bridge yesterday... My buddy and I were catfishing down by the dam and saw the convoy of emergency vehicles, we figured it was an ugly wreck. we caught two small channels on chicken liver and missed one on a nightcrawler. it was our first time fishing there, so we were going in kind of blind. anyone know any other good places to catch catfish in hoover?


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

A couple of shore spots are Oxbow and Twin Bridges. Usually can catch some decent ones there.


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

Had a bite, I've been on scene of plenty of bad crashes and they are never easy to witness. Just know that you did the right thing by not interfering and there was nothing you could have done to prevent it. 

Another thing you did right was to talk about it. Don't worry, the shock of it all will wear off with time and you should be able to fish again soon without being shaken up.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

I was out yesterday from 7-Noon, so must have happened after I left. FWIW - I saw a similar incident the year before while trolling around the Sunbury road bridge, but that time it was a bicycler who somehow hit the guard rail and flipped over the handlebars onto the rocks. They landed life flight on the Sunbury road bridge and hauled him out of there.

As others have said, try not to dwell on it - though I know it's hard.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

this might be some cold ish to say, but i really have zero sympathy for motorcycle riders who dont ride safely and aren't aware of their surroundings. if he indeed tried to pass a car on a double yellow line over a narrow bridge he got what he deserved and luckily no one else was hurt! Now on the other hand, I also really hate to see car drivers not paying attention and injure motorcyclists...its a damn shame when a rider is riding safely and an idiot in a car isnt paying attention and wrecks him...so i wouldnt dwell on it too much man, just get back to fishin!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

as tragic as it is, passing on a narrow bridge almost qualifies for the Darwin Award.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Man.....all I have to say is you guys are tougher than me. I too was young and not so bright once upon a time...
I'm just glad it wasn't your son.

Thoughts and prayer's to the friends and family of the rider.....


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Gottagofishn said:


> Man.....all I have to say is you guys are tougher than me. I too was young and not so bright once upon a time...
> I'm just glad it wasn't your son.
> 
> Thoughts and prayer's to the friends and family of the rider.....


x2 on the thoughts for the friends and family

i wasnt trying to be mean, i was just being blunt and thats the reality of the situation...you HAVE to ride safely or things like this will happen...i feel so bad for the friends and family...its a horrible situation


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! I appreciate it. Already feeling better about it. It kinda sucks but after I heard what really happened I didn't feel so bad. Sorry for his family but people on motorcycles have to use their heads. I know a few people that ride them and know a few that have had accidents because of other drivers but this guy was obviously not using his head. Could have been worse because we were actually thinking of fishing below the bridge, now that would have been a bad idea.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

I say lets all have some sympothy for ALL envolved in that crash.it was a risky and stupid thing to try to pass.but how many of us have done stupid things in our life and have got lucky enough once or twice to tell about it?seems a bit harsh to tell the victoms family he got what was comming to him!


----------

